# Gelatinous Mutant Coconut



## aruzinsky (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone have any recipes using this?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 22, 2004)

> Halo-halo (from "halo" = mix) is a favorite Filipino dessert or snack.  It is basically a mixture of sweet preserved beans(red beans, chick peas), coconut meat (macapuno), jackfruit (langka), pounded dried rice (pinipig), sweet yam (ube), cream flan (leche flan), shreds of sweetened plantain (saba), filled with crushed ice, milk (or coconut milk) and  topped with ice cream.   The halo-halo basically is sweet, creamy, and a filling dessert.
> 
> This Filipino concoction  is quite popular during the hot summer months (March-June) in the country, just as ice cream is.   It is usually served in tall, clear  glasses that show its colorful contents that tempt one's taste buds.  One's thirst is even made worse by  the perspiring ice-filled glass, and the melting ice cream on top.


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 23, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> > Halo-halo (from "halo" = mix) is a favorite Filipino dessert or snack.  It is basically a mixture of sweet preserved beans(red beans, chick peas), coconut meat (macapuno), jackfruit (langka), pounded dried rice (pinipig), sweet yam (ube), cream flan (leche flan), shreds of sweetened plantain (saba), filled with crushed ice, milk (or coconut milk) and  topped with ice cream.   The halo-halo basically is sweet, creamy, and a filling dessert.
> >
> > This Filipino concoction  is quite popular during the hot summer months (March-June) in the country, just as ice cream is.   It is usually served in tall, clear  glasses that show its colorful contents that tempt one's taste buds.  One's thirst is even made worse by  the perspiring ice-filled glass, and the melting ice cream on top.



Thank you.  There's not much chance of me getting the other ingredients, otherwise, I would make it.  I guess I will have to invent a use for this stuff.

Someone on the radio recommended Filipino purple yam icecream.  I have been dying to try it.  Know anything about it?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 23, 2004)

http://www.ramarfoods.com/main.asp?p=prod Try this website. The ice cream sounds yummy.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 13, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Halo-halo (from "halo" = mix) is a favorite Filipino dessert or snack.  It is basically a mixture of sweet preserved beans(red beans, chick peas), coconut meat (macapuno), jackfruit (langka), pounded dried rice (pinipig), sweet yam (ube), cream flan (leche flan), shreds of sweetened plantain (saba), filled with crushed ice, milk (or coconut milk) and  topped with ice cream.   The halo-halo basically is sweet, creamy, and a filling dessert.



Well, I gotta admit, "halo-halo" sounds a whole lot more appetizing than "gelatinous mutant coconut".  

When I first saw the question, I thought the poster had left a coconut in her fridge for like a year and was wondering what she could do with it.    



Cats


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL I was thinking the same thing Catseye


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2005)

I was thinking it was the name of a B-grade horror flick.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2005)

I think this will be my next Halloween costume.


----------

